

Show HN: What worked for us. With actual data, screenshots, and tips. - EGreg
http://qbix.com/blog/index.php/2011/03/phase-1-successful/

======
hrabago
The tip about the support / bug report button is very helpful. It's one of
those that seem obvious in hindsight, but I suspect is helpful in reducing
negative reviews on the App Store. This gives the user another outlet for
expressing negative feedback. Thanks for sharing this.

------
beck5
Calendar is stupidly useful. I was looking for the exact app a couple of years
ago. I would pay for this in a heart beat.

~~~
EGreg
Thanks! We are adding more stuff to it soon, like weather ... any more stuff
you would like?

------
EGreg
By the way, here's the link to the main site:

<http://qbix.com>

~~~
CrazedGeek
You may want to change the Chat icon- IIRC, that was the icon for a Mac app
called Proteus.

~~~
Zev
Thats not what Proteus' icon looks like. Here's a screenshot of it:
<http://cl.ly/062u0R2G270o160A2x2u>

~~~
CrazedGeek
That is definitely Proteus's old icon:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/wyctim/2244734208/>

------
rorrr
Gregory Magarshak should change his name to Gregory Magashark.

